# Update with pictures



## graywolf1936 (Nov 8, 2014)

Went to a large Asian Market in the next town over, they had some nice lean, thick pork bellies,  took some nice shots of them prior to putting on a dry cure. Well went to post the photos and discover that I left the camera memory stick in the computer from the last time I uploaded some photos.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey graywolf, looks GREAT!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   We have all done it!  I often take the first one or two picts and then forget about the camera during the rest of the process.  Forgetting the picts is why I don't post many smokes.  I just get so involved I forget to grab the camera.  HEY!! The wife likes taking picts..  Maybe I have hit on something here.  Now I just gotta convince her.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am sure you will take picts of the process and it will turn out GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 9, 2014)

Yup, I'm guilty of the same things. I forget the memory card, forget to charge the stupid battery, or just plain forget to take pictures. Or else I get tired of washing and drying my hands every 9 seconds to grab the camera and just give up on it. People forget that providing q-view isn't as easy as one might think.


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 9, 2014)

It is distracting to pause at certain steps to make sure pics are taken. It's sweet when there's a competent sidekick who can get good shots as the process moves along.

I've left the card behind, too. At least my cameras can store a few pics on their internal memory.


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hey graywolf, looks GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny you just have to tell her it so you don't forget. LOL


----------



## graywolf1936 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I really did have some bacon curing.  his is the  results. As a side note I made up a "work sheet" to keep track of what I do and how the smoke turned out.













102_2414.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Nov 15, 2014


















102_2416.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Nov 15, 2014






Don't mine the date stamp, it was today


----------

